# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  ipmouse.com не работает

## drongo

сервис ipmouse.com не работает  :Sad:  есть ли замена ?
если кто не в курсе , нужно  получить письмо на временный адрес без регистрации .

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

вроде заработал , только не от всех ящиков  к нему письма доходят . обидно .

----------

If ipmouse.com is down, one can still use http://mailinator.com. It has however some problems with cyrillic encodings...

----------


## drongo

> If ipmouse.com is down, one can still use http://mailinator.com. It has however some problems with cyrillic encodings...


Thanks , but you must write in russian .

----------


## highlan

http://www.oneoffmail.com

отличная замена и мыши и мейлинатору. атачи разрешают! можно отвечать на емайлы и делать форварды..

и рекламы нет

----------


## Algris

Не плохо работает www.pookmail.com есть русский.

----------

